# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > سوال: یه توضیح کامل و دست حسابی میخوام از ABC

## fsima

سلام
چند تا سوال در مورد الگوریتم کلونی زنبور عسل دارم
اول اینکه آیا من الگوریتم را درست درک کردم؟(با روند زیر)
1- اول زنبور های دیده بان به صورت رندم در گلزار ها جستجو می کنند و هر ناحیه ایی که مقدار شهد بیشتری داشت در آن رقص خاصی انجام می دهند
2- سپس زنبورهای onlooker اطلاعات را از زنبورهای کارگر دریافت می کنند و بر اساس تابع سازگاری و احتمالات یک منطقه را برای جمع آوری شهد انتخاب می کنند و زبورهای کارگر به آن منطقه ارسال می شوند
3- سپس مجددا زنورهی دیده بان به صورت رندم مابقی گلزار ها را جستجو می کنند که این باعث می شود که گلزارهای بهتر از دست نرود(یعنی در ماکسیمم محلی گیر نکنیم)

سوال بعدی هم اینکه اگه میشه در مورد این تابع fitness و محاسبه احتمال ها و... یکم توضیح بدید

خواهشا لیک نذارید چون2 روز هر چی منبع فارسی و انگلیسی می خونم همه اش با هم تناقض داره
ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## behnam altafiani

ما هم هر چی میگردیم چیزی پیدا نمیکنیم..............

----------

